# Mid range 8wt. fly reel recommendations



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

What are some of your preferred mid-range 8wt fly reels? I was thinking of pick up a 3Tand T70 for an 8wt but I haven't been able to find one at any of the shops online. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sean-NOLA said:


> What are some of your preferred mid-range 8wt fly reels? I was thinking of pick up a 3Tand T70 for an 8wt but I haven't been able to find one at any of the shops online. Thanks in advance!


I have one, it’s been a good reel.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have one, it’s been a good reel.


Yes, they look well made. Would definitely pick one up if I could find it.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

I also have a T70 and really like it. Super lightweight and fits well on my TFO BVK.

Edit: just thought I’d check cause I had few minutes and it looks like 239 flies has them in stock for $230.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

Double edit lol but it’s the TF70 they have in stock...still an excellent reel though and good price point.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Give the Redington Grande a look. A lot of reel for $299


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Galvan torque all the way.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

Check out the new Orvis Hydros reel. Great drag and really well made. I got one and really like it
Mike


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Used Tibor Everglades or Galvan T-8.


----------



## Redhead (Apr 18, 2018)

Allen is one not to over look


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Lamson's stuff from the Speedster down to the Liquid is all quality. Sealed drag and simple reels that work.  

Depending on your price point definition of middle of the road you might sneak into a Nautilus XL.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I'm looking to stay around $300 to $375ish. Lots of great suggestions.


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

Another 👍 for new Hydros. Have a Loop Evotec G4 which is awesome and has taken a beating. Too many turns to set the drag on my Galvan Torque.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Lamson Litespeed. I just picked one up for 279, new in the box.


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

Lamson speedster. I have the old one that I still use, it’s given great service over the years and has caught countless bones, reds, snook, and tarpon. Fantastic reels. Based off of my experience with it I just recently bought a Litespeed M, and the quality with that one is crazy good.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

What rod or rods you thinking of putting with the reel. Some of these super light reels can make a rod get tilted too much towards the tip. The T70 is 4.8 ounces, Litespeed is 5.9, Hydros 7.4, Redington Grande, 7.9, Loop Evotec, over 9 ounces.

Balance may or may not matter to you, but just in case it does thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Skram said:


> Give the Redington Grande a look. A lot of reel for $299


I second this, you can also get away with a smaller sized reel if backing isn't key to you to save some weight and size.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

karstopo said:


> What rod or rods you thinking of putting with the reel. Some of these super light reels can make a rod get tilted too much towards the tip. The T70 is 4.8 ounces, Litespeed is 5.9, Hydros 7.4, Redington Grande, 7.9, Loop Evotec, over 9 ounces.
> 
> Balance may or may not matter to you, but just in case it does thought it worth mentioning.


The rod is a TFO Pro Special 8wt. I had a cheaper cast reel on it, but had issues with durability. I tend to favor heavier reels. If I could pickup a used Everglades within my price range, I'd go with that, but they have been going for more than my price range lately. The Grande and Hydros are high on my list.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

The last gen orvis hydros sl IV is a great reel for the dough. Probably the best value proposition in reels out there. Even used they don’t sell for much of a discount to new reels.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Orvis Hydros


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Torque 8, Colton or Lamson.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Ross Animas


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Anyone with a hydros (that fishes salt) have any issues with the drag? mine slipped into the water briefly by accident and now the outgoing is super sticky and bumpy. they claim the drag is sealed but I'm not sure if I totally believe that now. Sending back to Orvis for repair now.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Snakesurf said:


> Torque 8, Colton or Lamson.


What he said ^^^


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

saltyhackle said:


> Anyone with a hydros (that fishes salt) have any issues with the drag? mine slipped into the water briefly by accident and now the outgoing is super sticky and bumpy. they claim the drag is sealed but I'm not sure if I totally believe that now. Sending back to Orvis for repair now.


Had a similar issue. Took it to my local Orvis shop and they tried to fix it. Ended up having to send it in to Orvis and $30 later it was good as new. Small hassle, but for the price it's a tough reel to beat.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

APoole said:


> Had a similar issue. Took it to my local Orvis shop and they tried to fix it. Ended up having to send it in to Orvis and $30 later it was good as new. Small hassle, but for the price it's a tough reel to beat.


Did they say what the issue was? I agree its a tough reel to beat but if I have to send it back everytime its gets dunked accidentally then that's a problem, for me at least..


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Personally, I would buy one of these:








Abel Big Game #2 Fly Reel, Ported, Excellent Condition...


Abel Big Game #2 Fly Reel, Ported, Excellent Condition. A Classic Ported Abel Reel. Includes original Abel case. Serial # 6788. This is one of two identical reels I am selling (see other sale). Buy them both, have a matched set. Selling this like-new Abel #2 Ported. Black, gloss...




www.microskiff.com












Abel Big Game #2 Fly Reel, Ported, Excellent, A Classic...


Abel Big Game #2 Fly Reel, Ported, Excellent Condition. A Classic Ported Abel Reel. Includes original Abel case. Serial # 5885. This is one of two identical reels I am selling (see other sale). Buy them both, have a matched set. Selling this like-new Abel #2 Ported. Black, gloss...




www.microskiff.com





You don't get the extra large arbor, but it's pretty well bulletproof and fairly light. Also, like 250 yards of backing with an 8wt line if you're into that sort of thing. Plus you won't really lose any money if you decide to sell later.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

bryson said:


> Personally, I would buy one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea! I have a solid frame Big Game No. 2 sitting on my desk. I'll have to put some flyline on it and give it a go.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

saltyhackle said:


> Did they say what the issue was? I agree its a tough reel to beat but if I have to send it back everytime its gets dunked accidentally then that's a problem, for me at least..


Yeah I agree with you. I don't remember what the issue was. I think if you take it apart and clean it after you dunk it you probably won't have that issue. I just got lazy and only rinsed mine off after dunking it.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

APoole said:


> Yeah I agree with you. I don't remember what the issue was. I think if you take it apart and clean it after you dunk it you probably won't have that issue. I just got lazy and only rinsed mine off after dunking it.


You're probably right. I took it apart using the tool it came with but couldn't figure out where the problem was. I'll have to poke around it again, but in the meantime I'm sending it back


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Agree, I'd take a used Abel in good shape over anything else in that price range new.


----------

